# No right click in Mac OS?



## GyBear (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi,
I'm a PC user and used to right click the mouse to get context menus. I was using a Mac the other day and could not find anything similar. Is there?
THX


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

There is. On our antique Mac, it was a matter of holding the button down when it was clicked, and the context menu would drop down. Although, I'm not sure if that has changed with the new OS's. Our old Mac still runs and will forever be at System 7.1!
JustMe2
**edit**
I just asked my husband...he says that it's still the same in the newer os's.


----------



## GyBear (Aug 14, 2002)

*JustMe2*,

THX to the family. I'll try it next time.

***Warning: Just joking*** 
I guess Mac users are just a little slow 
***Warning: Just joking***

Mod, would you please *quickly* close this thread? THX.


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Nah..not slow...just haven't had the opportunity to mess with a newer Mac os. Can't afford the darn things!  
He's a graphic artist, he uses a brand spankin' new Mac at work.
JustMe2


----------



## GyBear (Aug 14, 2002)

*JustMe2*,

No offence meant!!!!

The joke wasn't directed at you -on the contrary, you were so nice in answering so quickly.

I was just referring to the fact that Mac users must keep their finger on the button for some time before anything could happen. Hinting at the fact that if things were happening too quickly they -not *You*- might miss them 

Stooopid, isn?t?


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

See...I AM slow tonight! I qualify...I Win, I win!!! 
Long day. work was crappy! 
But...you know...I may just throw what you said at my husband!  I feel mean tonight!!! 
JustMe2


----------



## GyBear (Aug 14, 2002)

Running for cover!!!!!!!!!   

*URGENT* Moderator, pls close the thread!


----------

